# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  نسيت بقعة من مقوي الاظافر واغتسلت وصلت ما الحكم ؟

## تألمت حتى تعلمت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الكرام

بنت في المرحلة المتوسطة لكنها بالغة اثناء ماكان عندها العذر الشرعي وضعت مقوي اظافر على احد اضافرها ثم مسحته لكن بقي منه قليل ولم تره لانه شفاف 
وبعد ان تطهرت واغتسلت لم تنتبه للباقي فصلت العصر الى الفجر فجلست تنظر في يدها فرأت المقوي وقامت بتقشيره ثم ذهبت واغتسلت مرة اخرى .

فهل كان يجب عيلها اعادة الغسل ؟ وماذا تفعل الان بالصوات التي صلتها بعد الغسل الاول ؟ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
لا تعيد الاغتسال ، يكفيها أن تغسل ما لم يصل إليه الماء .

وبالنسبة للصلوات ، فنصوص الشريعة تشير إلى أنّ من تبيّن خطأه في أداء شرط لم يتهاون فيه ، فإنه لا يعيد المشروط . إلا ما ما كان في الوقت . كمن علم في وقت الفجر فإنه يعيد الفجر فقط .

قال ربنا تبارك وتعالى : ((ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا)) .
قال : قد فعلت .

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

الواجب عليها إزالة ذلك المقوي الذي يمنع وصول الماء للبشرة ثم تغسل المكان  وتتوضأ وتعيد الصلاة لأن الطهارة شرط في الصلاة وهذه لم تتطهر لوجود مانع يمنع وصول الماء للبشرة ، فلا تبرأ الذمة إلا بعبادة مكتملة الشروط والأركان وقد قال بعض الفقهاء : وغافل عن لمعة غسلها**  بنيته ولا صلاة قبلها .

----------


## أم هانئ

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> لا تعيد الاغتسال ، يكفيها أن تغسل ما لم يصل إليه الماء .
> 
> وبالنسبة للصلوات ، فنصوص الشريعة تشير إلى أنّ من تبيّن خطأه في أداء شرط لم يتهاون فيه ، فإنه لا يعيد المشروط . إلا ما ما كان في الوقت . كمن علم في وقت الفجر فإنه يعيد الفجر فقط .
> 
> قال ربنا تبارك وتعالى : ((ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا)) .
> قال : قد فعلت .



و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

السؤال

امرأة  وضعت على أظافرها مناكير ثم اغتسلت عن الحدث الأكبر وهي لم تزل هذه  المناكير عن أظافرها ولم تتذكر إلا بعد ثلاث أو أربع ساعات فهل يلزمها  إعادة الغسل بعد إزالة هذا المناكير؟

الجواب

الشيخ:  أولا لابد أن نسأل عن لبس هذا المناكير لبس هذا المناكير فيما أعرف أنها  أظافر طويلة إذا رآها الإنسان ظن أن أظافر المرأة طويلة وهذا لا شك أنه  تقبيح وإظهار لأمر تخالف به المرأة الفطرة لأن الفطرة قص الأظافر وهذه عكس  قص الأظافر بمعنى أنها تظهر المرأة وكأن أظافرها طويلة فهي تريد أن تتجمل  بما يخالف الفطرة ونصيحتي لأخواتي أن يدعن هذه المناكير ثم إنها تقبح أصابع  المرأة ولا تجملها ثم إنه يحدث أحيانا أن تنسى المرأة إزالتها ثم تتوضأ أو  تغتسل وهي عليها فلا يصح لها غسل ولا وضوء لأن هذه المناكير تمنع وصول  الماء أما الإجابة عن السؤال فنقول إن عليها أن تعيد الغسل وأن تعيد الصلاة  التي صلتها في هذا الغسل يعني في الغسل الأول الذي لم يصح.




http://www.islamport.com/b/2/alfeqh/...%E4%20014.html



كما أنه يرجى التفريق بين مسألة العذر بالخطأ ورفع الإثم عن المخطئ أو المعذور
 وبين بقاء الذمة منشغلة بأداء العبادة على وجه صحيح  بتحقق شروطها و أركانها وواجباتها .

فالمخطئ لا إثم عليه ، وتبقى ذمته منشغلة بالعبادة التي لم يحقق شروط صحتها ولا تعارض .

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

إجابتان مختلفتان ................. بإنتظار
من يفيدنا بالقول الراجح مع ذكر المصدر 

وجزاكم الله خير .

----------


## أم هانئ

تتمة للفائدة :




> لا تعيد الاغتسال ، يكفيها أن تغسل ما لم يصل إليه الماء .





> الواجب عليها إزالة ذلك المقوي الذي يمنع وصول الماء للبشرة ثم تغسل المكان  وتتوضأ


أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى رجلا يصلي ،  وفي ظهر قدمه لمعة قدر الدرهم لم يصبها الماء 
فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعيد الوضوء والصلاة . 
الراوي:          بعض أصحاب النبي      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح أبي داود   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  175
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح



        السؤال     
*امرأة  متزوجة جرحت في عضدها ووضعت على الجرح لصقة واقية ولم تنتبه 
أنها يجب  عليها إزالة اللصقة وقت الاغتسال من الجنابة إلا بعد أربعة أيام فما 
حكم  الصلوات التي صلتها؟ وهل تعيدها علما أن بداية الجرح كان يؤلم 
فهل عليها  إزالة اللصقة من الجزء عند الوضوء حتى لو كان يؤلم؟* 



           الإجابــة 
* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإذا  كنت لا تستطيعين غسل هذا الجرح ولا المسح عليه مباشرة فغسلك صحيح ،
 حيث  كنت غسلت أو مسحت على اللصقة الواقية ، والصلوات التي صليتها بهذا الغسل  صحيحة ولا تعاد.
أما إذا لم يكن الغسل يضر بالجرح وكذلك المسح عليه  مباشرة إذا لم تمكن مباشرته بالغسل ،
فهذا الغسل الذي ذكرت غير مجزئ ولو  غسلت اللصقة ، لوجوب مباشرة الماء لجميع الجسد من غير حائل.
 وما صليت من  الصلوات به غير صحيح ، وتجب إعادته بعد الغسل الكامل ،
 لما في سنن أبي داود  من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى رجلا يصلي
 وفي ظهر قدمه لمعة قدر  الدرهم لم يصبها الماء ، فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعيد الوضوء  والصلاة.
 مع العلم أن مجرد الألم إذا لم يشتد لا يبيح المسح، هذا وننبه  السائلة إلى أن اللمعة في العضد 
إنما تؤثر على الغسل فقط، أما الوضوء فلا  أثر لها على صحته ما لم تكن على المرفق لأن العضد ليس من أعضاء الوضوء.
والله أعلم.


http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....twaId&Id=11249*

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال
> 
> امرأة وضعت على أظافرها مناكير ثم اغتسلت عن الحدث الأكبر وهي لم تزل هذه المناكير عن أظافرها ولم تتذكر إلا بعد ثلاث أو أربع ساعات فهل يلزمها إعادة الغسل بعد إزالة هذا المناكير؟
> 
> الجواب
> 
> الشيخ: أولا لابد أن نسأل عن لبس هذا المناكير لبس هذا المناكير فيما أعرف أنها أظافر طويلة إذا رآها الإنسان ظن أن أظافر المرأة طويلة وهذا لا شك أنه تقبيح وإظهار لأمر تخالف به المرأة الفطرة لأن الفطرة قص الأظافر وهذه عكس قص الأظافر بمعنى أنها تظهر المرأة وكأن أظافرها طويلة فهي تريد أن تتجمل بما يخالف الفطرة ونصيحتي لأخواتي أن يدعن هذه المناكير ثم إنها تقبح أصابع المرأة ولا تجملها ثم إنه يحدث أحيانا أن تنسى المرأة إزالتها ثم تتوضأ أو تغتسل وهي عليها فلا يصح لها غسل ولا وضوء لأن هذه المناكير تمنع وصول الماء أما الإجابة عن السؤال فنقول إن عليها أن تعيد الغسل وأن تعيد الصلاة التي صلتها في هذا الغسل يعني في الغسل الأول الذي لم يصح.
> ...


 جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الغالية أم هانئ وهذا ما أعرفه والله تعالى أعلم 
كتب الله أجرك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما ذكرته ونقلته الأخت الكريمة أم هانيء هو الصحيح والمعروف من كلام أهل العلم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لذا نرجو من (الأخ الكريم حمد) توثيق فتواه التي ذكرها وعزوها لأهل العلم.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهنا بعض فتاوى اللَّجنة الدَّائمة للإفتاء التي فيها وجوب إعادة الغسل والوضوء لمن كان هذا حاله:
*السؤال الأول من الفتوى رقم 7734:*
*س: صلى رجل صلاة المغرب وبعد الصلاة اكتشف في قدمه سائلا يمنع الوضوء كالشمع مثلا هل تصح صلاته إذا علم بوجود شيء ما أثناء الوضوء ولم يره إلا بعد الصلاة؟*
*جـ: الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه.. وبعد:*
*يجب عليه إزالة ما يمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة وإعادة الوضوء والصلاة.*
*وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.**اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء:*
*عضو: عبد الله بن قعود. عضو: عبد الله بن غديان.*
*نائب الرئيس: عبد الرزاق عفيفي. الرئيس:عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز* 

*السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم 8684:*
*س: الرجل الذي يعمل في دهان الأثاث بالكحول مذابا فيه مادة تسمى "الجمالكا" مما يؤدي إلى ترسب طبقات منها على كفيه تمنع وصول ماء الوضوء للبشرة. ما حكم وضوء هذا الرجل وصلاته والصلاة خلفه؟*
*جـ: الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه.. وبعد:*
*إذا كان الواقع كما ذكر من ترسب طبقة على جزء مما يجب غسله تمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة لم يصح وضوءه ولا صلاته بهذا الوضوء ولا الاقتداء به في الصلاة.*
*وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.**اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء:*
*عضو: عبد الله بن قعود. عضو: عبد الله بن غديان.*
*نائب الرئيس: عبد الرزاق عفيفي. الرئيس:عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز**.*

----------


## تألمت حتى تعلمت

جزاكم الله كل خير واحسن اليكم وزادكم علما وفقها وفهما وعملا واخلاصا وقبولا .. آمين

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> لا تعيد الاغتسال ، يكفيها أن تغسل ما لم يصل إليه الماء .
> 
> وبالنسبة للصلوات ، فنصوص الشريعة تشير إلى أنّ من تبيّن خطأه في أداء شرط لم يتهاون فيه ، فإنه لا يعيد المشروط . إلا ما ما كان في الوقت . كمن علم في وقت الفجر فإنه يعيد الفجر فقط .
> 
> قال ربنا تبارك وتعالى : ((ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا)) .
> قال : قد فعلت .


هداك الله يأأخ حمد ..استعجلت الفتوى وكنت في مندوحة من أمرك, ولا يخفاك أن السلف كانوا يتدافعون الفتوى , واستغربت من أنك لم تختم اجابتك حتى ب ( والله أعلم) ولعل هذا درس لنا جميعا في المستقبل.

----------

